# comfortable ignorance



## xanthippi

Καλησπέρα,

έχω συναντήσει σε ένα κείμενο την έκφραση "comfortable ignorance".
Για την ακρίβεια: "Goaded from his comfortable ignorance, he wrote a book..."
Πώς θα το λέγαμε άραγε αυτό; Ίσως άγνοια κινδύνου...;

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## ireney

Γεια σου Ξανθίππη! Είναι μήπως δυνατόν να μας δώσεις λίγο παραπάνω συγκείμενο; Σαφέστατα δεν είναι άγνοια κινδύνου. Κάποιος το παρακίνησε/κέντρισε/κάτι να πάψει να έχει άγνοια ενός γεγονότος (ή για κάτι άλλο). Η άγνοια αυτή του προσέφερε διανοητική ευτυχία/άνεση (δεν το τυρανούσε η γνώση ίσως Όπως έχει το πράγμα, μια γενική μετάφραση που φαίνεται να στέκει με το συγκείμενο που έχουμε είναι «βολική άγνοια».


----------



## xanthippi

ireney said:


> Γεια σου Ξανθίππη! Είναι μήπως δυνατόν να μας δώσεις λίγο παραπάνω συγκείμενο; Σαφέστατα δεν είναι άγνοια κινδύνου. Κάποιος το παρακίνησε/κέντρισε/κάτι να πάψει να έχει άγνοια ενός γεγονότος (ή για κάτι άλλο). Η άγνοια αυτή του προσέφερε διανοητική ευτυχία/άνεση (δεν το τυρανούσε η γνώση ίσως Όπως έχει το πράγμα, μια γενική μετάφραση που φαίνεται να στέκει με το συγκείμενο που έχουμε είναι «βολική άγνοια».




Ireney, κατ'αρχάς ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση και για τις προτάσεις. Το κείμενο μιλάει για το έργο ενός σινολόγου που έγραψε έργα κατά της Πολιτιστικής επανάστασης του Μάο στην Κίνα. Πριν από αυτή τη φράση, μιλάει για κάποιες κτηνωδίες του εν λόγω καθεστώτος τότε, και μετά αναφέρει αυτό το απόσπασμα που σου έγραψα δηλαδή: "Goaded from his comfortable ignorance, he wrote a book called...". Το  βιβλίο στο οποίο αναφέρεται είναι ένα βιβλίο που κατηγορεί εντέχνως τον Μεγάλο Τιμονιέρη. Βασικά, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "comfortable ignorance" αποτελεί standard έκφραση των αγγλικών και ότι σημαίνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω τι. Δεν είμαι και σίγουρη γι' αυτό βέβαια.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...


----------



## cougr

Δεν είναι ακριβώς ισοδύναμη αλλά η πλησιέστερη έκφραση που έχω ακούσει στα Ελληνικά είναι η έκφραση «καθησυχαστική άγνοια».


----------



## xanthippi

cougr said:


> Δεν είναι ακριβώς ισοδύναμη αλλά η πλησιέστερη έκφραση που έχω ακούσει στα Ελληνικά είναι η έκφραση «καθησυχαστική άγνοια».



Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!


----------



## Acestor

Επίσης: την εφησυχαστική άγνοια ή την εφησύχαση / τον εφησυχασμό της άγνοιας.


----------



## xanthippi

Acestor said:


> Επίσης: την εφησυχαστική άγνοια ή την εφησύχαση / τον εφησυχασμό της άγνοιας.



Thank you very much!


----------

